# 3 ways



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys is there a tool or something that will allow me to get 3 ways done ahell of alot faster...... It takes so dam long to do them i hate them...

Thanks


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

You don't mention how you're doing your 3-ways now, so I'll assume it's by hand, in which case there are a couple of options. The least expensive is a corner flusher. I switched over last year to the Better-Than-Ever system and it really did speed things up because you can coat all sides of the 3-way at the same time. It does have a learning curve, but not too bad. You can apply the mud with either a lambswool corner roller or the BTE mud tube, then use the corner flusher to bed the tape, as well as doing the topping. BTE tools are available from Warehouse Bay.com, All-Wall.com (they don't call them BTE, though), and I think Fantastic Tools.com also has them. Can-Am is another brand of very similar tools.

The other option is a corner box; a little more sophisticated and some more money. This applies the mud and tools it at the same time. I don't have personal experience with the auto tools, but there are plenty of members of this forum who do. Corner boxes are also available from the same suppliers mentioned above.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Not trying to be a smartass but what's a 3 way??? Are you asking how to mudd the vertical to the two horizontal angle's and make them turn out nice, square and clean?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> Not trying to be a smartass but what's a 3 way??? Are you asking how to mudd the vertical to the two horizontal angle's and make them turn out nice, square and clean?


Don't feel bad brock....I said to myself: "Why the hell is there a question about 3-way switches in the drywall forum??!!" :blink:


[BTW, in addition to my pie and pastry devouring skills....I am an electrician]


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Preacher17 said:


> Hey guys is there a tool or something that will allow me to get 3 ways done ahell of alot faster...... It takes so dam long to do them i hate them...
> 
> Thanks


1 battery powered tool, a pair of handcuffs, a blindfold, a whip, and a fifth of vodka.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

orson said:


> 1 battery powered tool, a pair of handcuffs, a blindfold, a whip, and a fifth of vodka.


 
That is an awsome response lmfao


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Don't feel bad brock....I said to myself: "Why the hell is there a question about* 3-way switches in the drywall forum*??!!" :blink:
> 
> 
> [BTW, in addition to my pie and pastry devouring skills....I am an electrician]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

taper71 said:


> That is an awsome response lmfao


Oooooh! Hurt me baby!


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

thats awesome lmao


----------



## brutus17 (Dec 26, 2007)

tape with 45 min.... do one side of 3 ways with 20 min...... do other side of 3 ways with 20 min..... skim out..... go home.......


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

ummm Thanks I think.....

a 3 way is where the wall and ceiling meet at a corner... i like my corners to be perfect.

I lay the tape then use a 2-2.5 inch flush head to falten tape then wipe out the excess mud from the "3way" next day or so I tube the angles and flush them out again with a 4" flush head. Now it leaves a build up in the corners (3 way) So I have to take my 6" knife and and very carefully make it beutiful.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Bunch of Fricken :jester: around here...___:laughing:

I "pick" my corners by always starting on ceiling and wipe to left, then on the left side go down and the right side wipe to the right. Using this technique you should come out with a nice, tight corner and only have the small line on the ceiling side to touch up before you texture. 
Second coat is the same but only using a small amount of mudd on the corner of the knife or just enough to fill just past where the wet mudd from the angle box started.
I take pride in my corners so lots of times I go the opposite way with mudd on two of the "worst" sides after I have completed my final sand.
After a few hundred thousand corners you will get those perfect corners without much fuss. Just try to do it the same way on all your corners so you know what final side will have that one small line that will have to be filled before you spray.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Preacher17 said:


> It takes so dam long to do them i hate them...


I use to hate them too until I learned from an old timer and now mine turn out much better then his.:w00t:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Brocktologist said:


> Bunch of Fricken :jester: around here...___:laughing:
> 
> I "pick" my corners by always starting on ceiling and wipe to left, then on the left side go down and the right side wipe to the right. Using this technique you should come out with a nice, tight corner and only have the small line on the ceiling side to touch up before you texture.
> Second coat is the same but only using a small amount of mudd on the corner of the knife or just enough to fill just past where the wet mudd from the angle box started.
> ...


I do the same except for the right side I wipe it from the corner down on a 45 degree angle. That way it does not gouge the ceiling side , but will leave a ridge that sands out easily. Using a very flexible knife helps out alot as well.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

taper71 said:


> I do the same except for the right side I wipe it from the corner down on a 45 degree angle. That way it does not gouge the ceiling side , but will leave a ridge that sands out easily. Using a very flexible knife helps out alot as well.


I used to do it your way back when I hated corners. Some people can do it your way so much easier but I can't worth a damn. I also need a stiff knife to get my corners square. :laughing:


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

Always did love a good 3 way.arty:


----------



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

I mud all the inside angles using a mechanical corner flusher. then wipe excess mud out of 3-ways. the next day I coat 2 sides of the 3-way with a 4 inch knife, let that set up for a couple hours while I finish somthing else such as the 3rd coat over the screws/fasteners, then go around and finish the 3rd side of the 3-way. Makes a perfect 3-way without any gouging. On custom show homes i'll even carry around a hand held light while mudding the 3rd side to make sure it's perfect. I havn't heard of any special tools nor do I think they'd be even necessary with this technique


----------



## Dougmt (Nov 12, 2005)

Fill your stainless steel mud pan with a couple glops of nice creamy top coat, grab a flexy 6" knife, wipe down the top horizontals and one side of the vertical. Go home, whine about not having more auto finishing tools, have a beer, post on contractor talk a question regarding the purchase of (1) FLAT BOX and (1) corner finishing tool, then go back to the job site tomorrow, apply super glue to all of the horribly painful paper cut like gouges made by the drywall knives on your finger tips, and mix up some more of the creamy topcoat.... then hit the other two sides of your horizontals, and the other vertical.... perfect (and I mean PERFECT) corners every time!
Doug


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

ive done it the exact same way as Brock for 22 yrs and never had a problem. for level 4 or better i will pre-bed all the corners before the
final coat. for 3 total coats.

you should be able to pick all the corners in a 2000 sq.ft. house in under 45 min behind an angle box.

Chris


----------

